# New Build



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I am looking to build a new PC to replace my current laptop, I think I am going to upgrade this between 3-6 months, when I have a bit of money from work.

Budget: £750 - £850
Brands: Don't mind. Good Brands rather than the cheap brands.
Multitasking: Just General Multi-Tasking. I may use Adobe Photoshop, Game Recording etc
Gaming: Yes. I wish to play the latest games on Medium - High Settings. Good FPS. I will also play some older/basic games too (GTA San Andreas, Minecraft)
Calculations: No
Overclocking: No
Storage: I would potentially like an SSD for my OS, I could then have a 1TB+ HDD for programs/files
Operating System: Windows 10 or Windows 7 if needed
Accessories: No
Recycled Components: Nothing
Monitor: No
Stores: I do not mind
Location: UK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Take a look at our newly revised 2017 Build guide that will contains different builds for different needs:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I have assistance finding them in the UK, including a SSD (To run the OS, or is that not really 'needed') and a CD/ROM drive?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most/all of the hardware should be available in the UK. As for where to purchase, I'm not familiar with any UK sites aside from Amazon.uk. But you should be able to source the parts at any vendors that you frequently use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

konradgoat said:


> Can I have assistance finding them in the UK, including a SSD (To run the OS, or is that not really 'needed') and a CD/ROM drive?


As mention, search for the part numbers on Amazon.co.uk to find them.

As for the SSD a Samsung one will do and I don't find a need for a CD drive.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

konradgoat said:


> Can I have assistance finding them in the UK, including a SSD (To run the OS, or is that not really 'needed') and a CD/ROM drive?


Hi konradgoat :wave:

I've been using Novatech for quite a few years now, with no problems at all - They also have great support and service too - If you're in S England, they have several shops around various areas too :wink: - *Novatech link*


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I was playing around today and I got a small list. What do you think.

Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED 66.3 CFM Rifle Bearing CPU Cooler
MSI Z170A KRAIT GAMING 3X ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card
NZXT S340 (Black/Blue) ATX Mid Tower Case
Corsair Builder 750W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
TP-Link TL-WDN4800 PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n Wi-Fi Adapter
LG GH24NSD0 24 x DVDRW Internal DVD Burner

TOTAL: £889 (With GTX 1070) or £725.64 (With GTX 1060) (Including VAT)
TOTAL: £740 (With GTX 1070) or £604.17 (With GTX 1060) (Including VAT)

Notes:
I got a £325 voucher for a store. They have a GTX 1060 (MSI NVIDIA GTX 1060 ARMOR 6GB) for £285 and they have a GTX 1070 (NVIDIA GTX 1070 ARMOR 8GB OC) for £489, so I would pay £164 extra for the GTX 1070.

I could always swap out the 1070 and get an SSD instead? Do I need any case fans etc.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

At this price point, I'ld really expect to see a 250+GB SSD. The GTX 1060 will play most current games at medium or better settings; the 1070 gets you high or better in most games.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you need a CD burner and a wireless card? A wired connection for the PC would be best.

Swap out the Corsair PSU for a Seasonic, XFX, or Antex HGC series unit. 650W is more then enough.

An SSD on this would also be best. Look for a Samsung unit.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you need a CD burner and a wireless card? A wired connection for the PC would be best.
> 
> Swap out the Corsair PSU for a Seasonic, XFX, or Antex HGC series unit. 650W is more then enough.
> 
> An SSD on this would also be best. Look for a Samsung unit.


CD Burner: I don't need to burn discs, I guess. I do however have a few games on disk format and I would like to install them on my computer.

Wireless Card: Running an ethernet wire upstairs is quite difficult and we have tried the wireless adapters through the mains and they seem to interfere with other devices, so I will need a Wireless Card in this instance.

SDD: How big of an SDD would you recommend? Would you just have the OS stored on there?

PSU: Ok. I will factor in a 650W PSU.

GPU: I'll either get a 1060 or 1070. I may decide to get a 4k monitor, so the 1070 will come into play nicely. Would the above parts have sufficient cooling of the system?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

SSD: They're fairly inexpensive now, so whatever works for you. Most of my PCs go out the door with a ~250GB SSD plus a 1-2TB hard drive for storage. You will want to install the operating system plus your most used applications on the SSD.

Cooling: The S340 case comes with 120mm exhaust fans installed in the top and rear, and filters on the bottom and front. The case will accept two more 120/140 mm fans in the front, though I doubt they will be necessary.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay. I'll have a look at some SDD's. I guess most used 'games' could be installed onto the SDD as well as Microsoft Office, maybe Microsoft Flight Simulator, Photoshop etc or should games really be installed on the HDD?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For the CD burner, while it will be a little more expensive, you could get an external USB unit so you can use it on any PC.

A Samsung EVO SSD should be good for the system.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

What Mobo would you recommend which could be better or am I getting the best value Mobo for a Low price point?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a fine board. If you're looking for a lower price, then these will work too:

GIGABYTE GA-Z170-HD3 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

ASUS Z170-E LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

These days the Msi board you have chosen is top notch and Msi has some of the best reliability today. I agree pass especially on Corsair Builder Series Psus as they are low quality and 250-256 should be fine for Ssd if you have a second hard drive as you state.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Which MB is better?

MSI Z170A Krait Gaming

or

Gigabyte GA-Z270-Gaming


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Personally I am no longer recommending Gigabyte motherboards at the moment as I have had way too many issues with usb ports on boards and I have also personally returned way too many boards this past year with electrical failures so I see no comparison between the two makers and believe that for right now, Gigabyte is in a world of pain with their motherboards. Two years ago Asus boards had all kinds of issues but they have recovered at least for now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

konradgoat said:


> Which MB is better?
> 
> MSI Z170A Krait Gaming
> 
> ...


They're about the same, not much difference. Unlike Rich, I've had good success with Gigabyte boards. I find that the Gigabyte boards have more features to them, but the chose falls to you.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

CPU: Intel Core i5-7600K - £230
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - £28
Gigabyte GA-Z270-Gaming - £129
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB - £87.50
SSD Storage: Corsair Neutron XTI 480GB SSD - £0.00
HDD Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB - £45.78
Case: Around a £40-£45 mark
Power Supply: Antec HCG 750W - £74
GPU: Nvidia 1060 6GB or Nvidia 1070 8GB - £240 to £375
Keyboard: Corsair Gaming Strafe Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Cherry MX Brown (£4.00)

NOTE: I can get the SSD Corsair Neutron XTI from a online store and the gaming keyboard with a £325 voucher, totalling £329, so I only need to pay £4 or additionally, I can get other things and have a mouse for example, excluding the keyboard if it isnt that good.

Can I have your opinion on both the Corsair Neutron XTI 480GB SSD and the Corsair Gaming Strafe Keyboard?

TOTAL (Incl. VAT)
TOTAL (Excl. VAT)

In Addition:
Which CPU coolers, would you suggest which are cheaper than the above.

Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3 Socket 1151 VGA DVI HDMI 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard - Ebuyer

or

Gigabyte GA-H170M-D3H Socket 1151 VGA DVI HDMI 7.1 Channel Audio mATX Motherboard - Ebuyer

Which would be better for me, will they support my GPU/Processor/RAM and they are cheaper than the MSI board.

I am just trying to bring down the pricing in some areas, I could get a GTX 1060 if needed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Chief was offering you at least the same chipset on his Asus and Gigabyte choices, excellent choice for gaming. The boards you are suggesting are ok for the average
system but not for gaming purposes. When the search becomes a blind search about saving money regardless of what is purchased, I am forced to move on to another thread I am afraid as building a gaming system and doing it inexpensively is something I just cannot relate to sorry to say and what I generally see is a long drawn out thread that ends with nothing accomplished. I wish you well.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Chief was offering you at least the same chipset on his Asus and Gigabyte choices, excellent choice for gaming. The boards you are suggesting are ok for the average
> system but not for gaming purposes. When the search becomes a blind search about saving money regardless of what is purchased, I am forced to move on to another thread I am afraid as building a gaming system and doing it inexpensively is something I just cannot relate to sorry to say and what I generally see is a long drawn out thread that ends with nothing accomplished. I wish you well.


I am sticking with the Gigabyte GA-Z270 Gaming motherboard now


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a rundown of the system so far.. I do find the place where the PSU is currently from, delivery to be rather expensive.

CPU: Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz - £239.99 (novatech.co.uk - Free Delivery)
Cooler: Cool Master Hyper 212 LED - £28.49 (ebuyer.com - )
Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-Z270 Gaming - £131.99 (overclockers.co.uk - Unsure about Delivery)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB - £87.50 (ebuyer.com)
SSD: Corsair Neutron XTI 480GB - £0.00 (johnsmith.co.uk) (Store Price: £199)
HDD: WD Blue 2TB - £66.95 (overclockers.co.uk)
Case: NZXT S340 Black/Blue - £66.95 (overclockers.co.uk)
PSU: Antec HCG 750W - £81.48 (scan.co.uk) - Expensive Delivery currently
GPU: Nvidia 1060 6GB - £239.99 (overclockers.co.uk)
Keyboard: Corsair Sabre Mouse - £0.00 (johnsmith.co.uk) (Store Price: £49.99)

I can also collect Avois (Air Miles) at 3 of the locations above: Novatech, Overclockers and Ebuyer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The one place I think you are paying way too much for something is the Ssd drive.
A Samsung 850 Evo is a better drive for much less $.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

The SSD is free anyway. The store itself is overpriced and is very limited. There isn't much else I can get on the store so I picked out the SSD.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it worth getting Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2x8GB 3000MHz DDR4 C15 Red for £2 or so more than the 2400MHz


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Which is the better GPU.

GIGABYTE GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC 6G - £245
ASUS TURBO-GTX1060-6G - £249
EVGA GTX 1060 SC GAMING 6G - £249
MSI GTX 1060 GT OC Single Fan 6G - £227.99
Palit GTX 1060 Super JetStream 6G - £259


----------

